# Tree Ring Piano Music



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

"After engineering a record player that could actually withstand playing a cross-sectional piece of wood, he filtered the input through Ableton Live, which interpreted the data into a piano track. "
Here is the article.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Apparently trees really like to outline minor triads


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

But that's just it. The artist pre-planned a bunch of triads to be triggered by the tree rings. I found it very clever for a few minutes, then thought it a kind of Rube Goldberg version of wind chimes.


----------

